# I Want to Breed c:



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello guys-
A little while ago I made a thread asking for advice and asking questions on breeding since I do plan to breed sometime soon. I'll be posting a journal thing if/when I decide to. I plan to do it sometime in September-but if my mom lets me I could try this summer-but I don't think there's enough time because I'm moving next week for the summer, and we're coming back in late August-and I can't move fry, it'd be too stressful.
I've done my homework for months on shipping and breeding.

I don't really want to start a line until I've moved for good. Which is next summer; that's when I get my own fish room. 

So-my question is, what should I breed? I didn't get enough suggestions on my last thread so I'm going to try again. What color(s)? I've already decided to try Halfmoons. I've chosen my supplier, they have Bettas of every tail type and pattern and I've worked with them before.

I made a list of what I should get, could you guys tell me if I need to add anything? (Check means I have it already) Thanks-

Airline Tubing (x3)
A 10g Breeding Tank [Check!]
A 30g Growout (I know 20 is reccommended-but by September I'll have my 30 free, the bigger the better!) [Check!]
Two Plastic bottles for Microworm Culture [Check!]
One of those bubbler pump thingies for Culture [Check!] (Forgot the name-but I have one xD)
Microworm Culture
Mason Jars [Check!]
Shelves to put the jarred Bettas on [Check!]
A Sponge Filter

That's it I believe? Besides shipping supplies-I'll take care of that when the time comes. So to recap-here are some of my questions since I'm not experienced with Breeding(but I want to be ;-:

What colors should I attempt breeding for? Did I list everything I need?

But for colors, I'm thinking of breeding a platinum white and a jet black to see what kind of blackxwhite bettas I'd get-since I have an obsession with YinYang . 

Ooh-also-if/when I ship em, what size bags should I get? Any suggestions on where I should get them?

I feel like a hyperactive child xD


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

I want to buy one off you when you breed :3


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

;u; Thanks xD, looks like I already found a home for one of em'! .


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

I don't know how much shipping to Canada would be, but


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I'll have to look into that-dunno if it's possible but I'll look into it xD.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks like to can ship US to Canada with FedEx, but I'll have to look into it more.


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

Is it expensive?


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Do black and white ! Everyone on aquabid seems to be swarming for them ! 

And who knows I might get one too


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

Hehe Yay Jonthefish! Maybe you live in Canada too? xD


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Alright c: I'll do black and white. Haha that's the third person on Bettafish to say they'd buy one! I'm sooo doing those. It'd be even better if I got some Elephant ears! EE Black and whites! ;o;

Also-I don't think so. They don't ship to Canada from my state sadly, but I'll keep looking.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Are you trying to break my self control!?!?!? I want *checks rooom* I can fit a few more tanks! although I'm not allowed


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes that's my goal, Blue xD. I will snap your self control in half once I show you the fry all grown up >.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Mom said yes and she's supporting it!  That's very rare xD. So it's official, I will be breeding a platinum white HM EE male with a black HM female. I already got a bunch of offers from people when I said I needed those two fish, and I chose them to be reserved until August, since shipping takes forever they'll arrive in September. I'm waiting for a quote from the transhipper, Linda.

I haven't received a picture from the breeder of the white male, but if I don't get one I'll be buying this male from the person who has the black female:









But I'm most likely getting him from the other breeder or aquabid.

Now, the chosen female:


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

If you get any pure white EE HMs, I maaay be interested...;-)

Would love to see how the fry turn out.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Hopefully haha
You're not alone xD, I wanna see too. I'll be making another thread in September when I start, I'll post a link in this thread when the time comes.


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

must keep in touch. I'll definitely buy one from you. I want to introduce several different lines into my black line. I like the intensity of the fish you've chosen so i'd definitely support you


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you, I'll add you to the list! c: I'd be happy to sell one to you.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Nope im not in Canada so I'm surely inturested if you get any really nice fry ! ;D

Can't wait to see !! 

Imagine you end up with a fish that's perfectly half black with a spot on one side , and perfectly white with a spot on the side ?!!! A perfect Ying yang fish !!! XD


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

xD I hope that happens, if it does there's no way I'm selling that one Cx.

Thanks, also what Country are you in then?


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Bailmint said:


> xD I hope that happens, if it does there's no way I'm selling that one Cx.
> 
> Thanks, also what Country are you in then?



U.S. 

Then I hope there are two like that


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Good, you'll be easy to ship to xD. If there are two you'll get one lol.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Haha ! Cool ! 

Or mabye one will have zebra stripes !!! Hey a girl can dream right ? xD


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes xD, everyone has a dream lol.


----------



## scififan523 (Apr 5, 2014)

Pick me!!!! I need every color for my sorority I'm setting up! really want to find a "Holstein" betta.
Also, one thing to maybe add would be baby brine shrimp? I set up a hatchery using desk lamp, AS, a 2 litter, air pump, and airstone. Oh, and syran wrap for a cover. (Make salt water, turn lamp and air pump on, let conditioned salt water warm up and aerate, add eggs[after about an hour], wait, turn off airpump, look for wiggles, strain, rinse, feed!) Getting a batch to hatch about every 12 hours. Oh, and you can reuse the water for different hatchings.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Okay xD You can get a female.
Well, BBS can cause SBD later in life if overused, and this is my first time breeding so I don't want to take a chance with em.


----------



## scififan523 (Apr 5, 2014)

KK, just thought I'd mention it. And YAY!!!


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

You haven't even gotten the parents yet and you already have a devoted fan base ! xD


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

Bailmint, I'll drive to you xD I'd love a little baby Betta :3


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

Ew Americans xD I hate that fish are usually sold in the U.S. Stupid free health care. xD


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

You got that right Jon C:< *Yus I know you're a girl xD*.

Feel free to drive xD it'd be worth it.

aND FYI AMERICANS ARE...okay.

xD I love my Country but hate everyone in it <3.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Bailmint said:


> But for colors, I'm thinking of breeding a platinum white and a jet black to see what kind of blackxwhite bettas I'd get-since I have an obsession with YinYang .
> 
> Ooh-also-if/when I ship em, what size bags should I get? Any suggestions on where I should get them?
> 
> I feel like a hyperactive child xD


I would take on easier colors - basic colors, not genetic combos. That way you'd know what you'd be getting. Pairing a white and a black will not give you black-white combo - not unless they have that mutation which combines those colors. Otherwise you'll only end up with a rainbow of multis.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

But...I like rainbows.

Jkjk. Okayyyyy :I but they must be pretteh.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

There is WAY too much work involved in properly breeding bettas so breed what appeals to you. And as far as breeding something marketable.. people usually break even and that is AFTER they have established themselves as a breeder of quality fish. Black and white is not easy for a pro.. let alone a raw beginner. 

I suggest you get a pair of something you like and do one spawn to see if you really want to do any more. One spawn can turn into a few hours of work every night and that is not always everybodies cup of tea.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Black and white are going to give you probably multi. Depending on the type of black and what is in the genetics of the white. Look for a genetic dump ..


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

You guys just killed all the fun !! 

I kid , I kid , lol . xD


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Okay xD could make something equally beautiful...I have till August to think so I have plenty of time.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Mabye try an orange male with a blue female ? Orange and teal fishies are soooo pretty !!


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Ugh! Please read some articles on how color is determined by the 4 color layers on a betta. Blue and orange will produce multi as well.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Basement Bettas said:


> Ugh! Please read some articles on how color is determined by the 4 color layers on a betta. Blue and orange will produce multi as well.


Well then they breed multi's ! No matter which colors you breed I'm sure they will be pretty none the less .  :dunno:


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

~Puts hands up~ I didn't say the orange and teal thingie xD I'm still looking into it. I have a hard time understanding Betta genetics sometimes, yes I've looked at the thread before and been on countless sites.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Rereading the thread now, with full attention. After that I'll decide what colors I want to do.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Would it be too hard to try for a multicolor or marble butterfly? Might take a few generations to get it I would imagine.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Just any multi color is easy - chuck a pair of different colored bettas and you'll get multis. But you want the different colors to show certain balanced pattern, which is easier said than done.
Just any marble or butterfly (or both) is easy. Only one parent needs to be marbled or butterfly. But getting 50% color bands may take generations regardless of parent's pattern.

Determine what color type (regular/basic color, metallic, dragon) you like best. Then choose a color line (according to color layer - irid, red, etc.). Or if you prefer a more colorful combo, try koi or other marbled based color. Breed them and see if you are up to more breeding.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah, I'm doing more study up on the genetic layers and it's starting to make more sense to me. I really like metallic type, iridescent layer. So what you mean is I would need to breed a butterfly and a marble to get a butterfly marble? Or something of that sort?


----------



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

You will need some larger live food to follow up from Microworms. I would recommend BBS and you can DIY a BBS hatchery for really cheap. Also I like to use short but wide diameter cups for microworm cultures, just seems to work better since they don't really climb really high to begin with.

I personally would suggest some filtration system for your shelf/jar. There was a point in time where I did manual water changes for 50 cupped Bettas... everyday. And trust me it wasn't fun at all and the water quality was still so bad that the bettas did horrible. Also mason jars are really heavy, not sure if you want to be lugging those around with a bunch of water in them.

Another thing to keep in mind, make sure the shelves can support the weight of all that water! If I remember correctly a lot of shelves are rated at 200 lb per shelf, so that would support around 25 gallons of water not including the weight of the jars/tanks. 

I like to use half of a styrofoam cup as a nest for my bettas, and Indian Almond Leaf is always helpful as well : )

Good luck ^^ Definitely would want to see some black/white bettas hehe


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the input c: I'll definitely keep that all in mind!

Sadly I decided to change what colors I'm breeding xD But they'll be just as beautiful! 

I'll definitely keep your advice in mind though! Thank you!


----------



## Aryia (Oct 10, 2013)

xD I'm sure they will be. I'm notoriously bad for not sifting through the entire thread


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Psh I guessed xD.

I'm planning on breeding a marble butterfly thing hehe. Maybe I could get EE parents to enhance their beauty even more.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If you want marbles, at least one of the parent must be marble. You will get generations of marbles even though you don't add more marbles (if you introduce new genes).
Same goes for butterfly.
So if you want a marble butterfly, either get a marble butterfly (on one fish) or one butterfly and one marble.

If you want metallic irids, cross copper to irids. You will get few coppers (or should) and mostly irids, some of which may be metallic (eg. metallic light green or metallic steel blue)

If you want all the above; either try to get a copper butterfly and cross it to an irid marble (one example) or vise versa . . . or get either a marble butterfly copper/irid.

This is more feasible for newbies.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

indjo said:


> If you want marbles, at least one of the parent must be marble. You will get generations of marbles even though you don't add more marbles (if you introduce new genes).
> Same goes for butterfly.
> So if you want a marble butterfly, either get a marble butterfly (on one fish) or one butterfly and one marble.
> 
> ...


That sounds complicated xD

You sound very educated in breeding , do you breed yourself ? Or have you just read a lot about it ? :-D


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Makes sense, since I now understand layers finally xD. Okay, I'll take your advice ^~^. I'm sure whatever comes of it is going to be gorgeous . I might try for metallic marble butterflies...


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Jonthefish said:


> That sounds complicated xD
> 
> You sound very educated in breeding , do you breed yourself ? Or have you just read a lot about it ? :-D


Actually what I suggested is much easier than trying to create a black-white combo. 

Yes, I've been keeping bettas since the mid 70's and breed since early 80's - on and off until 2005.
2005 - now, mainly breed - bettas.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Decided to give breeding a try, huh? so am I.

My male is a dragonscale delta with butterfly markings and my female is a standard turquoise veitail. I'm curious about what colors and markings I'll end up with.

The only bettas I've seen that are black and white have been: dragons, koi and butterflies. 

Black and white bettas are sometimes referred to as 'Panda' bettas.

Still, it'd be interesting to see what colors and markings you'd end up with if you mixed the two.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yup xD
Those are some cool Bettas~! Could I see a picture?

Ah-change of plans, I'm going to breed a Butterfly and a marble together instead. Apparently it's a lot easier than trying to get some pandas :/.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

indjo said:


> Actually what I suggested is much easier than trying to create a black-white combo.
> 
> Yes, I've been keeping bettas since the mid 70's and breed since early 80's - on and off until 2005.
> 2005 - now, mainly breed - bettas.



That's so cool !! :3

What I've been wanting to do so bad is to breed guppies !! 

I've been doing research every night , my family must think I'm crazy . xD


----------



## William Zhong (May 13, 2014)

Great, good luck on you Bailmint!! dont forget to prepare for their food, its important thing


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks c: Yeah-I prepare a week or two before I even spawn because I have to raise the food, got it.  Thanks for the support!


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

im not really a fan of black and whites so IIIFFFFF some of your little baby's would be colored send me a pm!


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

I (really don't) need a black and white betta. Find out how to ship to Canada  And I will buy one. I love the black and white look.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks guys but pwease read the whole conversation xD.


----------



## hubbley (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd love to try breeding one day. That sounds so exciting and....exciting! ;D I'll admit I did not read the entire conversation, just first and last page, but if this is still happening next summer, I may have convinced myself to buy another tank for another fish and I might be interested.  Can't promise anything, but I'll definitely be stalking you for pictures and updates when that time rolls around. ;D I'm so excited for you. ;D


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

;u; Thank you hubbley<3 I might have a few still by summer hopefully c:. I just got in a fight with my mom though, she was like "NO more fish!" because I said something I probably shouldn't have, but of course she'll probably forget because last time she said that-it was Betta #3 or #4, I have 7 now xD.


----------



## hubbley (Apr 23, 2014)

I've been looking around my apartment lately trying to vizualize a good place for another 5.5 gal. I would go for a 2.5 but then I'd feel bad. ;D Two would have to be my limit here, though. I'd love to get a young one and see them really color up.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Good xD I'm sure the fish isn't complaining with a 5.5 lol. Well if/when I do, I'll be happy to ship one to you. Plus it'll be a lot easier because you're in the US.


----------



## hubbley (Apr 23, 2014)

Haha yeah that probably helps. If you stick with the butterfly marble thing...I'm super interested. I'm fascinated by marbles. Even if there is a small chance that they might be one that would be awesome. ;D


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks xD Yeah-I'm probably sticking to the BFxMB thing.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

I loooooove marbles! Definitely go for that 

One thing I kinda suggest, although I don't breed, is that you get some basic medications. Maybe Kanaplex or something, and a parasite medication (like, something that would treat ich). If fry get sick and aren't treated fast, they're gone.

I think if I suggested to my mom that I wanted to breed, she'd think I was crazy--so maybe I've just found next year's April Fools Day prank XD


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

You need an ex pot license to ship out of the country and have to ship to someone with a license to import. Someone must get them through customs. Need to send several hundred fish as a shipment.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

^Aw xD I might not try to ship anywhere outside of the country then..


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Bailmint said:


> Yup xD
> Those are some cool Bettas~! Could I see a picture?
> 
> Ah-change of plans, I'm going to breed a Butterfly and a marble together instead. Apparently it's a lot easier than trying to get some pandas :/.


Sure thing. Here's one that was under on google Panda.

http://melbournebetta.weebly.com/uploads/4/0/2/7/4027168/7829684.jpg

I love butterflies and marbles. I've been told those are two markings that I could end up with in my spawn attempt.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Here's some black & white dragons too.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1404548375

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1404548371


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Aghhh gorgeous, I can't ;n;


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Hard to resist, I know that feeling. I look at the Koi bettas on aquabid and have seen some I really like, the drawback for me is the shipping and transport costs because by the time I pay for all that, I could've got three bettas locally plus some cory catfish and a small tank.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Ah-I only get fish online if I need/want a quality fish too. But you could always get three Bettas and the transhipping will only be charged once if it's all on the same trip.
You could also buy on eBay c: they're usually in the US and sometimes they even have free shipping!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

TealHoundogg said:


> Here's some black & white dragons too.
> 
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1404548375 - Black Dragon Hm Pk Male#283 - Ends: Sat Jul 5 2014 - 03:19:35 AM CDT
> 
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1404548371 - Black Dragon Hm Pk Fm#284 - Ends: Sat Jul 5 2014 - 03:19:31 AM CDT


Those are not considered "black-white" combo. . . . or I don't consider them as such. Those are black dragons, but gorgeous just the same.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

I love the panda, but am I the only one who's kind of creeped out by dragonscales? The way they're so solid and it's like they have an extra scale layer and sometimes their scales cover their eyes and uhhhh.

I mean, some of them are absolutely beautiful, but a lot of them look kind of creepy to me.

And I don't think I could handle a blind fish. Fin biters? Sure. Rescues? Sure. But blind sounds like too much stress.

I think you're solid with the marble butterfly thing, myself.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Haha dragons aren't that bad c;, I have three xD.

Aw for some reason I've always wanted a blind Betta...they don't require much extra special care-since Bettas can sense movement and smell food-they'll be able to get to their food. And if they're in the same tank long enough-they'll be able to learn how to get around it and where all of the corners, plants, and stuff are.

Yus I'm pretty solid xD, I might move it to summer because of stress reasons though.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Bailmint said:


> Ah-I only get fish online if I need/want a quality fish too. But you could always get three Bettas and the transhipping will only be charged once if it's all on the same trip.
> You could also buy on eBay c: they're usually in the US and sometimes they even have free shipping!


Good point. Though I haven't seen Koi bettas on ebay.

Which is why I'm hoping I end up with some marble fry since the Koi and Butterfly markings are basically a variety of marble.


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

I will buy two betta baby when they are ready


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks! I might move the breeding to September again instead of next July. It just seems a bit more logical to me.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

That makes sense. It seems much closer than next July.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah-I wanted to move it because of how busy I get during the year but I'd be much happier doing it in September, so yeah.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I can understand that. I almost postponed my current spawn attempt but since I was able to work something out with a local fish store owner, my bettas will still be able to breed and I'll have someone to look after them while I'm out of town. If this try is successful I'll certainly breed them again.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Ah wait, so you're breeding right now? What type?


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

It's a work in progress, this is my second attempt since the first didn't result in a spawn. My male Cole is a dragon delta with butterfly markings and my female, Myra is a standard turquoise veiltail. Here's a video clip of them eating.

Guess who came to dinner?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLI0X7pGgMk


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Aw! I love Cole's pattern a lot and Myra's adorable. S'cute ;o;


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Thanks, he's a dragon with butterfly markings. I haven't a lot of bettas with markings like his. I picked Myra mostly because of her color but she has a nice personality as well.

I plan to find out how to ship fish, so if you're interested in one of their fry, let me know.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm definitely interested-I'm going to need 3 females and in a couple months if you have them in a certain timeframe I'll be able to get some females and possibly a male .


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Ok, depending on how many I end up with from this spawn, I'll let you know what I have. If my pair successfully breed this week their fry will be ready to leave home after the 1st of September.

Was there any particular colors or markings you were looking for?

I've been told I could end up with steel, metallic, partial dragon, marble, turquoise and butterfly. Though I won't know for sure until my pair actually spawn and the coloring on the fry start to develop.

As for fins, most of them will likely be veiltails like their mother with possibly some roundtails and deltas mixed in.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Ah that's good-I'm starting a sorority in September and I wanted to get some females that are sisters so the risk of death goes down a lot, since sisters are raised together. For a sorority I don't need a specific color, but I'd like the ones I get to be a bit diverse in coloring from eachother so it's not exactly obvious that they're sisters.

Basically to sum it up, when the time comes I would like to see pics of the females and just pick out a few.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Oh, ok. I plan to post photos so I'll let know what I have available. Myra originally was in a tank with her sisters when I got her. I have heard female bettas tend to co-exist better with their sisters as opposed to females outside their family. Some do snap at each other but that's usually to establish who is alpha. Myra didn't have any bite marks on her fins and neither did her sisters, so more than likely they got along fine.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah-that's why I decided on sisters to lower the fail rate by a lot.  I'd imagine the fry would be gorgeous since the parents are stunning!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Thanks, I'm curious about how the results turn out.

One thing I hope the fry inherit is their parents' personalities, both are mild tempered and not as aggressive as most bettas. That's always a plus when setting up sororities and community tanks.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I hope so too! If they're not as aggressive I could add in a female or two that's not related to em.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Possibly, though I'd gradually introduce unrelated females to your sorority. I've read about one person who ended up putting an unrelated female in a separate tank because she snapped at the others. Then there's some females don't do well living alone. Just depends on the fish.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Mkay, I'll watch closely if I do end up putting an unrelated female in. I haven't done much research on sisters vs. strangers yet xD.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Probablyn ot a bad idea. If youdo breed butterfly and marble bettas, keep in mind that butterfly is a variety of the marble pattern, so is Koi. Also, it's not uncommon for bettas with the marble gene to have bi or parti colored eyes, meaning the eyes can be, for example, half blue, have amberparti) or one blue, one brown( bi-eye).


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

You guys have been going on for 4 pages now !! Lol !! xD

Dang you guys know a lot about fishies !!!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

4 pages? Dang I didn't even realize how long it's been going on xD, I thought it was like...two...

and thanks Cx.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Yikes. Wow, that's a record.

I'm still rusty when it comes to betta genetics, pretty much everything I know at the moment is from what I've read the past few months.

For example, certain markings on a betta can change as he or she gets older. This happens with the ones that are dragon scale, butterfly and marble. Don't know if mustard gas, cambodian or bi-colors change or stay the same.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Hmm

Well-I think I want to move the breeding later again. I just don't feel the motivation at the moment, things could change in September but I do need to save for college and new tack for my horse. I might just settle for a sorority for September and worry about breeding later. Sorry y'all, but I know I'm going to do marbles x butterflies sometime.

And it is 12 am and I could be just tired, but I dunno xD.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Try to sleep on it, then make up your mind. You can always save the money from selling the fry towards what you need.


----------

